# First road cycling shoes, comparison, pls help



## oscar333 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am commuting in nyc, a 11mile, 40minute ride (queens~manhattan). I wanted to get my first pair of cycling shoes, and wondered if you could give me some wisdom or opinions on which shoe I should get (or suggest something else).

My budget is on the lower end if possible (70-50usd). 

Right now I was looking at a $60 (shipped) Exustar E-SR221 (circa 2005) EXUSTAR E-SR221 Road Cycling Shoes Carbon 43 9.5 US NEW | eBay

OR a Diadora Sprinter 2 (~$66) Diadora Sprinter 2 Road Shoes - Road Bike Shoes

Much obliged in advance, I have no idea what is good, and low end models don't have many reviews online. Thanks!


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Years ago, I tried on many brands at several shops. Walked around the shop floor a bit, wearing them loose, tight, and just right. Settled on some decent Shimano composite soles and never ventured away from the brand since. Many CF soles later - including their best model - I will buy only Shimano's in a 42.

It depends on the shape of your foot. You might find that Sidi, Northwave, Pearl Izumi, or Nike fit you best. BuyIng online will be trial & error.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fast ferd said:


> Years ago, I tried on many brands at several shops. Walked around the shop floor a bit, wearing them loose, tight, and just right. Settled on some decent Shimano composite soles and never ventured away from the brand since. Many CF soles later - including their best model - I will buy only Shimano's in a 42.
> 
> *It depends on the shape of your foot. You might find that Sidi, Northwave, Pearl Izumi, or Nike fit you best. BuyIng online will be trial & error*.


+1 on the bold statement, and as an example I had a pair of Shimano's that I loved back in the 90's, but when replacing them found that my preferences (or the shoes, or both) had changed and went with another brand. So try before you buy.

Also, as much of a proponent of road shoes as I am, I think commuting in NYC warrants a mtb (recessed cleat) shoe linked with something like Speedplay pedals. Since this may be beyond your budget, I suggest discussing a similar, less expensive set up with your LBS's. 

Lastly, if you're unfamiliar with the process, because cleat set up is an integral part of bike fit, have them provide that service.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

I used these for road/commute/mtb/spin, they are much easier to walk around in as well when off the bike. 
Went to a LBS to try on different shoes, and they didn't have any of them in my size. They did have one pair that was a size up, tried it on and felt decent. Went home and looked online and found them for much cheaper and fits better

Shimano M076 MTB Shoe '09 at JensonUSA.com

I agreed with PJ on using mtb for commuting.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

BlueSkyCycling.com - Lake CX211 Shoes

what do you think of these? in your range

what do you guys think of these lake shoes?


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> +1 on the bold statement, and as an example I had a pair of Shimano's that I loved back in the 90's, but when replacing them found that my preferences (or the shoes, or both) had changed and went with another brand. So try before you buy.
> 
> Also, as much of a proponent of road shoes as I am, I think commuting in NYC warrants a mtb (recessed cleat) shoe linked with something like Speedplay pedals. Since this may be beyond your budget, I suggest discussing a similar, less expensive set up with your LBS's.
> 
> Lastly, if you're unfamiliar with the process, because cleat set up is an integral part of bike fit, have them provide that service.


Great advice! I can't imagine buying shoes online...when I did, they were not a good fit and I wasted a lot of time and money. Specialized shoes fit me well and they sell three different insoles for different arch heights. Go try them on at LBS and walk around stand, squat, sit with them on, it's a pita so make sure you get the best fit possible. As commuter the MTB style shoes are more practical. Speedplay or Crank Brothers pedals.


----------



## zflees (Oct 21, 2011)

getting posts to make thread! sorry!! going to do a few bumps...


----------



## zflees (Oct 21, 2011)

bumps..


----------



## zflees (Oct 21, 2011)

bumping


----------



## zflees (Oct 21, 2011)

bumped


----------



## zflees (Oct 21, 2011)

buuuuummmp


----------

